# General > Hobbies >  Juggling club

## JugglerJJ

hey I am thinking about starting a juggling club and need to see if anyone in interested. it don't matter how old or young u are it will be for all ages and skill levels  :Smile:  i use to go to a juggling club when i was in England so i do kinda know what i am doing and i miss it and have been asked to start my know so gonna give it a try  :Smile:  it will not just be juggling,u can do whatever u like unicycleing,diablolo or even fire juggling and whip craking or just chill its up to u  :Smile:  xx

----------


## davem

Sounds good - could learn chops at last! Didn't come from Hebden Bridge did you?

----------


## JugglerJJ

nope milton keynes Juggle club  :Smile:

----------


## JugglerJJ

yea i can show u how todo chops  :Smile:  still hav to find a hall to hold it tho

----------


## Robinwood

So when are you planning to start the Club ?

----------

